# Rotterdam to Baltic Sea



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi All

Thinking if travelling from Rotterdam towards the Baltic Sea, probably along the Dutch coastline and then heading to Hamburg/Kiel/Lubeck or generally in that direction stopping at a new site every 2-3 days.

We are looking at travelling over Easter next year for 2 weeks and were wondering if anybody has done similar or has any advice????

What are the roads like generally, weather (snow) and overall expectations.

Any info would be really great.

Cheers



Mark


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi mfa. I asked a similar question a couple of days ago

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-116051-.html

I think we will probably end up going Dover/Dunkirk purely because of the cost and then taking a couple of days to get to Lubeck to meet up with friends from Southern Germany and Bavaria

Good Luck with your planning


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

Try Adam's website for info - http://www.europebycamper.com/p/route.html


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Lubeck is worth a visit and there is a decent Stellplatz at Travemunde with nice coastal walks although it is a bit far from the town. I would not expect good weather at Easter. The roads are fine, Alan.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mark,

From Rotterdam its a short drive to Gouda which is well worth a visit, there is a convenient stellplatz there just a few mins walk from the town if you decide to stay overnight.

If you want to visit Amsterdam then Camping Zeeburg is nothing fancy but its plus point is its fairly close to the city with a good tramlink.

A quick diversion to the charming little town of Edam, then you could then head north on the A7 over the impressive Afsluitdijk which dams the Isselmeer from the North sea stopping at the visitor/viewing point on the way across.

Theres a nice aire at Bergum a few kms east of Leeuwarden which is alongside the Princess Maguerit canal where you can watch all the barges go by.

Across into Germany where you will have no problems finding places to stay if you like stellplatze. Theres one at Leer where you can park right in the town centre, Bremerhaven is worth a visit with 2 x stellplatze, one next to the ship lock and the other near the fishmarket.

Also if you get the time do visit Luneburger Heide (Heath) to the south of Hamburg, its a beautiful area.

Check out the stoppover database, those I mentioned are listed along with many more in the areas you mention.

Pete


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Get yourself up to Rugen, best location in Germany by far

Heading up to Kiel its worth catching the ferry from Wischhafen to Gluckstadt, keeps you away from Hamburg


----------

